# 2 Smokers fired up



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Had so much stuff to cook today I fired up both smokers. Butt, spares, marinaded turkey breast wrapped in bacon, 7 fatties and some country style ribs.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Do you use the bacon right out of the fridge or do you lay out strips and partially freeze? Warm bacon won't work. Also, how long did it take to wrap 7 fatties? And fine lookin chew to boot.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I wrap right out of the fridge. It is cold when I open the package. It take about 10-15 minutes each. Thanks!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Little snack from the smoker while I wait for supper to come off.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Mmmm, that sure loes look good.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Ribs were good!!!!


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Why are you cooking so much, it looks great!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Tater639 said:


> Why are you cooking so much, it looks great!


I sold six fatties and the Butt to folks at work. Then the rest is for family. The one other fattie is on my desk at work. I always bring one in and folks in the office make short work of them.

Thanks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

All I can say is, I never knew there was a such thing as food porn........lol........DAM paymater, you're killin me. That looks so good. Guess I gotta buy me a smoker now. Any tips on what brand to get? My local Wally World has this one.............http://www.walmart.com/ip/Char-Broil-Offset-Charcoal-Smoker/13056698


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

RuddeDogg said:


> All I can say is, I never knew there was a such thing as food porn........lol........DAM paymater, you're killin me. That looks so good. Guess I gotta buy me a smoker now. Any tips on what brand to get? My local Wally World has this one.............http://www.walmart.com/ip/Char-Broil-Offset-Charcoal-Smoker/13056698


That is the same smoker,albeit a newer version, that I have. Now with these offset smokers, be prepared to tend the fire. They are not light and leave smokers like the Weber Bullets or Big Green Eggs. I love tending them so offsets suit me just fine.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey thanks.


----------

